# Networking >  what is https:// ?

## psuresh1982

Recenly i saw in some of the website page address bar contains https:// 

Initially i saw only http : // .  I don't know what is https : // . what is the use of this one ? How it will come ? How can i used in my website ?

------------------
suresh

----------


## Barbie

HTTP over SSL.It gives protection in web by using encryption and authentication.
HTTPS is really just the use of Netscape's SSL as a sublayer under its regular HTTP application layer. 
HTTPS uses port 443 instead of 80.

----------


## sathish9274

> http over ssl.it gives protection in web by using encryption and authentication. Https is really just the use of netscape's ssl as a sublayer under its regular http application layer. Https uses port 443 instead of 80.


https was invented by netscape communications corporation to provide authenticated and encrypted communication widely used in world wide web for security intensive operations ,for instance like a banking transaction

----------


## anushya

Hi,

HTTPS is not the seperate protocol. This is used along with HTTP to browse. HTTPS (Hypertext Transfer Protocol over Secure Socket Layer, or HTTP over SSL) is a Web protocol, this will encrypt and decrypt the request as well as the pages that are returned by the Web server (where the response / route for your request is stored). For example, you can notice most of the Banks site - login page starts with "https://". The login details will be secured, when the https is used. HTTP used 80 port whereas HTTPS used 443 port. You can also, create your website link as https if u want to secure any of your info.

----------


## psuresh1982

Thanks anushya, barbie......Now i have some idea about https://.

Once again thanks for your valuable reply.

----------------
suresh

----------


## nikhil_rattan

Hi,

Yes its a secure way to communicate with only authorized members.

Thanks & Regards

NIkhil Rattan

----------


## saranyamahendran

Hai.. Https (hypertext transfer protocol over secure socket layer, or http over ssl) is a web protocol developed by netscape and built into its browser that encrypts and decrypts user page requests as well as the pages that are returned by the web server. Https is really just the use of netscape's secure socket layer (ssl) as a sublayer under its regular http application layering. (https uses port 443 instead of http port 80 in its interactions with the lower layer, tcp/ip.)

----------

